

MRI study finds Amygdala of autistic children 13% larger - danteembermage
http://www.cnn.com/2009/HEALTH/05/04/autism.brain.amygdala/index.html

======
tokenadult
Interesting. The usual link to read for any discussion of a report on a
research result like that is the article by Peter Norvig, director of research
at Google, on how to interpret scientific research.

<http://norvig.com/experiment-design.html>

There are a lot of news stories about autism, and checking those stories for
how many of the important issues in interpreting research are NOT discussed
can help in seeing how relevant they are.

